# [resolved]How Do You Re-Install



## aaronoxf (Nov 20, 2006)

Basically a couple of days ago my computer decided it had had enough and gave up, a re-install of wondows was needed which I did, but because I brought my computer from the shop I never got a windows disk. So i borrowed my mothers to re-install windows. Everything was fine, but it was a need to reinstall my sound driver.......how do I do this, wouldnt it of done it when I installed windows? I have no sound.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: How Do You Re-Install*

Hi,
Download and run Everest (in my sig). That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. Please post back, attaching that list.
We'll continue from there.

Nicholas


----------



## aaronoxf (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: How Do You Re-Install*

Hope this is ok......Its long
--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer AARONSCOMPUTER
Generator Aaron Strong
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2007-03-25
Time 17:28


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name AARONSCOMPUTER
User Name Aaron Strong

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Celeron D 341, 2933 MHz (22 x 133)
Motherboard Name ECS 661GX-M7 / 661GX/800-M7 (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 CNR, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset SiS 661GX
System Memory 480 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type Award (07/15/05)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter SiS 330 Mirage Integrated
3D Accelerator SiS 330 Mirage Integrated

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter SiS 7012 Audio Device

Storage:
IDE Controller SiS PCI IDE Controller
Disk Drive ST380011A (80 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Disk Drive ST380012A (80 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Optical Drive DVDRW IDE 16X
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8161B (16x/48x DVD-ROM)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 74528 MB (68927 MB free)
D: (NTFS) 74308 MB (68795 MB free)
E: (FAT32) 1777 MB (509 MB free)
F: (FAT32) 1996 MB (1995 MB free)
 Total Size 149.0 GB (136.9 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC (192.168.1.126)
Modem Agere Systems PCI Soft Modem

Peripherals:
Printer Microsoft Office Document Image Writer
USB1 Controller NEC uPD720101 USB OpenHCI Controller
USB1 Controller NEC uPD720101 USB OpenHCI Controller
USB1 Controller SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
USB1 Controller SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
USB1 Controller SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
USB2 Controller NEC uPD720101 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller (v1.0)
USB2 Controller SiS 7002 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller


--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ BIOS ]

BIOS Properties:
Vendor Phoenix Technologies, LTD
Version 6.00 PG
Release Date 07/15/2005
Size 512 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD
Supported Standards DMI, APM, ACPI, PnP
Expansion Capabilities ISA, PCI, AGP, USB

[ System ]

System Properties:
Manufacturer Packard Bell NEC
Product SPIRIT 4000
Universal Unique ID 1032F30D-D51DD711-80004E45-435F4349
Wake-Up Type Power Switch

[ Motherboard ]

Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer Packard Bell NEC

[ Chassis ]

Chassis Properties:
Chassis Type Desktop Case

[ Memory Controller ]

Memory Controller Properties:
Error Detection Method None
Error Correction None
Supported Memory Interleave 1-Way
Current Memory Interleave 1-Way
Supported Memory Types DIMM, SDRAM
Supported Memory Voltages 3.3V
Maximum Memory Module Size 1024 MB
Memory Slots 2

[ Processors / Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU ]

Processor Properties:
Manufacturer Intel
Version Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU
External Clock 133 MHz
Maximum Clock 4000 MHz
Current Clock 2933 MHz
Type  Central Processor
Voltage 1.2 V
Status Enabled
Upgrade ZIF
Socket Designation Socket 775

[ Caches / Internal Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Maximum Size 32 KB
Installed Size 32 KB
Supported SRAM Type Synchronous
Current SRAM Type Synchronous
Socket Designation Internal Cache

[ Caches / External Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type External
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Maximum Size 256 KB
Installed Size 256 KB
Supported SRAM Type Synchronous
Current SRAM Type Synchronous
Socket Designation External Cache

[ Memory Modules / A0 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation A0
Type DIMM, SDRAM
Installed Size 256 MB
Enabled Size 256 MB

[ Memory Modules / A1 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Socket Designation A1
Type DIMM, SDRAM
Installed Size 256 MB
Enabled Size 256 MB

[ Memory Devices / A0 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type SDRAM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 256 MB
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator A0
Bank Locator Bank0/1

[ Memory Devices / A1 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type SDRAM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 256 MB
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator A1
Bank Locator Bank2/3

[ System Slots / PCI0 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI0
Type PCI
Usage In Use
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCI1 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI1
Type PCI
Usage In Use
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCI2 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI2
Type PCI
Usage In Use
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCI3 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI3
Type PCI
Usage In Use
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / AGP ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation AGP
Type AGP
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ Port Connectors / PRIMARY IDE ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator PRIMARY IDE
Internal Connector Type On-Board IDE
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / SECONDARY IDE ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator SECONDARY IDE
Internal Connector Type On-Board IDE
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / FDD ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type 8251 FIFO Compatible
Internal Reference Designator FDD
Internal Connector Type On-Board Floppy
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / COM1 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Serial Port 16450 Compatible
Internal Reference Designator COM1
Internal Connector Type 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
External Connector Type DB-9 pin male

[ Port Connectors / COM2 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Serial Port 16450 Compatible
Internal Reference Designator COM2
Internal Connector Type 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
External Connector Type DB-9 pin male

[ Port Connectors / LPT1 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Parallel Port ECP/EPP
Internal Reference Designator LPT1
Internal Connector Type DB-25 pin female
External Connector Type DB-25 pin female

[ Port Connectors / Keyboard ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Keyboard Port
Internal Reference Designator Keyboard
Internal Connector Type PS/2
External Connector Type PS/2

[ Port Connectors / PS/2 Mouse ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Mouse Port
Internal Reference Designator PS/2 Mouse
Internal Connector Type PS/2
External Connector Type PS/2

[ Port Connectors / USB0 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB0


--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Celeron D 341
CPU Alias Prescott-256
CPU Stepping E0
Engineering Sample No
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.93GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F41h

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 2939.79 MHz (original: 2933 MHz)
CPU Multiplier 22.0x
CPU FSB 133.63 MHz (original: 133 MHz)
Memory Bus 200.44 MHz

CPU Cache:
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 16 KB
L2 Cache 256 KB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 07/15/2005-SiS-661GX-6A7I4E1AC-00
Motherboard Name ECS 661GX-M7 / 661GX/800-M7 (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 CNR, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)

Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset SiS 661GX
Memory Timings 3-4-4-5 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

SPD Memory Modules:
DIMM1: Nanya M1U25664DS88C3G-5T 256 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz)
DIMM2 256 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (3.0-4-4-8 @ 200 MHz) (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz)

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 07/15/05
Video BIOS Date 05/25/04
Award BIOS Type Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Award BIOS Message SCB06NE
DMI BIOS Version 6.00 PG

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter SiS 330 Mirage Integrated
GPU Code Name Mirage (SiS661) (Integrated 1039 / 6330, Rev 00)
GPU Clock 134 MHz
Memory Clock 166 MHz


--------[ Power Management ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Power Management Properties:
Current Power Source AC Line
Battery Status No Battery
Full Battery Lifetime Unknown
Remaining Battery Lifetime Unknown


--------[ Sensor ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sensor Properties:
Sensor Type ITE IT8712F (ISA 290h)

Temperatures:
Motherboard 33 °C (91 °F)
CPU 11 °C (52 °F)
Aux 47 °C (117 °F)
Seagate ST380011A 34 °C (93 °F)
Seagate ST380012A 33 °C (91 °F)

Cooling Fans:
CPU 2909 RPM
Chassis 1758 RPM

Voltage Values:
CPU Core 1.25 V
+2.5 V 2.61 V
+3.3 V 3.31 V
+5 V 5.03 V
+12 V 11.71 V
+5 V Standby 5.08 V
Debug Info F 3A 60 FF
Debug Info T 47 33 11
Debug Info V 4E A3 CF BB B7 D5 B8 (53)


--------[ CPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Celeron D 341, 2933 MHz (22 x 133)
CPU Alias Prescott-256
CPU Stepping E0
Instruction Set x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
Original Clock 2933 MHz
Min / Max CPU Multiplier 14x / 22x
Engineering Sample No
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 16 KB
L2 Cache 256 KB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

CPU Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/processor.htm

CPU Utilization:
CPU #1 66 %


--------[ CPUID ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPUID Properties:
CPUID Manufacturer GenuineIntel
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.93GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F41h
IA Brand ID 00h (Unknown)
Platform ID 13h (Socket 775)
IA CPU Serial Number Unknown
Microcode Update Revision 12
HTT / CMP Units 0 / 1

Instruction Set:
64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T) Supported
Alternate Instruction Set Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Professional Not Supported
AMD Enhanced 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD Extended MMX Not Supported
Cyrix Extended MMX Not Supported
IA-64 Not Supported
IA MMX Supported
IA SSE Supported
IA SSE 2 Supported
IA SSE 3 Supported
CLFLUSH Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG8B Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG16B Instruction Supported
Conditional Move Instruction Supported
MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction Supported
RDTSCP Instruction Not Supported
SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction Not Supported
SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction Supported
VIA FEMMS Instruction Not Supported

Security Features:
Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE) Not Supported
Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB) Supported
Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG) Not Supported
Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine Not Supported
Processor Serial Number (PSN) Not Supported

Power Management Features:
Automatic Clock Control Supported
Enhanced Halt State (C1E) Not Supported
Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS) Not Supported
Frequency ID Control Not Supported
LongRun Not Supported
LongRun Table Interface Not Supported
PowerSaver 1.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 2.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 3.0 Not Supported
Processor Duty Cycle Control Supported
Software Thermal Control Not Supported
Temperature Sensing Diode Not Supported
Thermal Monitor 1 Supported
Thermal Monitor 2 Supported
Thermal Monitoring Not Supported
Thermal Trip Not Supported
Voltage ID Control Not Supported

CPUID Features:
36-bit Page Size Extension Supported
Address Region Registers (ARR) Not Supported
CPL Qualified Debug Store Supported
Debug Trace Store Supported
Debugging Extension Supported
Fast Save & Restore Supported
Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT) Not Supported
L1 Context ID Supported
Local APIC On Chip Supported
Machine Check Architecture (MCA) Supported
Machine Check Exception (MCE) Supported
Memory Configuration Registers (MCR) Not Supported
Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) Supported
Model Specific Registers (MSR) Supported
Page Attribute Table (PAT) Supported
Page Global Extension Supported
Page Size Extension (PSE) Supported
Pending Break Event Supported
Physical Address Extension (PAE) Supported
Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica) Not Supported
Self-Snoop Supported
Time Stamp Counter (TSC) Supported
Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool) Not Supported
Virtual Mode Extension Supported

CPUID Registers (CPU #1):
CPUID 00000000 00000005-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69
CPUID 00000001 00000F41-00010800-0000651D-BFEBFBFF
CPUID 00000002 605B5101-00000000-00000000-003C7040
CPUID 00000003 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 00000004 00000121-01C0003F-0000001F-00000000
CPUID 00000005 00000040-00000040-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000000 80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000001 00000000-00000000-00000000-20100000
CPUID 80000002 20202020-20202020-20202020-20202020
CPUID 80000003 65746E49-2952286C-6C654320-6E6F7265
CPUID 80000004 20295228-20555043-33392E32-007A4847
CPUID 80000005 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000006 00000000-00000000-01004040-00000000
CPUID 80000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000008 00003024-00000000-00000000-00000000

MSR Registers:
MSR 00000017 0012-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000002A 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000002C 0000-0000-1611-0816
MSR 0000008B 0000-0012-0000-0000
MSR 0000019A 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000019B 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000019C 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000019D 0000-0000-0000-0E1E
MSR 000001A0 0000-0000-20A6-0089


--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 07/15/2005-SiS-661GX-6A7I4E1AC-00
Motherboard Name ECS 661GX-M7 / 661GX/800-M7

Front Side Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel NetBurst
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 133 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock 533 MHz
Bandwidth 4266 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type DDR SDRAM
Bus Width  64-bit
Real Clock 200 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock 400 MHz
Bandwidth 3200 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties:
Bus Type SiS MuTIOL
Bus Width 16-bit

Motherboard Physical Info:
CPU Sockets/Slots 1 Socket 775
Expansion Slots 3 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 CNR
RAM Slots 2 DDR DIMM
Integrated Devices Audio, Video, LAN
Form Factor Micro ATX
Motherboard Size 240 mm x 240 mm
Motherboard Chipset SiS661GX

Motherboard Manufacturer:
Company Name Elitegroup Computer Systems
Product Information http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWeb/Products/ProductList.aspx?CategoryID=1&MenuID=16&LanID=0
BIOS Download http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWeb/Downloads/Category_Download.aspx?Categoryid=1


--------[ Memory ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Physical Memory:
Total 478 MB
Used 404 MB
Free 74 MB
Utilization 84 %

Swap Space:
Total 1121 MB
Used 446 MB
Free 674 MB
Utilization 40 %

Virtual Memory:
Total 1600 MB
Used 850 MB
Free 749 MB
Utilization 53 %

Physical Address Extension (PAE):
Supported by Operating System Yes
Supported by CPU Yes
Active Yes

Problems & Suggestions:
Suggestion Install more system memory to improve applications performance.


--------[ SPD ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ DIMM1: Nanya M1U25664DS88C3G-5T ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Nanya M1U25664DS88C3G-5T
Serial Number ABC00802h 
Manufacture Date Week 34 / 2005
Module Size 256 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR SDRAM
Memory Speed PC3200 (200 MHz)
Module Width  64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 2.5
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 200 MHz 3.0-3-3-8 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 166 MHz 2.5-3-3-7 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Memory Module Features:
Early RAS# Precharge Not Supported
Auto-Precharge Not Supported
Precharge All Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Differential Clock Input Supported
Redundant Row Address Not Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer:
Company Name Nanya Technology Corp.
Product Information http://www.nanya.com/e-htm/abc/abc-03.htm

[ DIMM2: 256 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM ]

Memory Module Properties:
Serial Number None
Module Size 256 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR SDRAM
Memory Speed PC3200 (200 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 2.5
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 200 MHz 3.0-4-4-8 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 166 MHz 2.5-3-3-7 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 133 MHz 2.0-3-3-6 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Memory Module Features:
Early RAS# Precharge Not Supported
Auto-Precharge Not Supported
Precharge All Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Differential Clock Input Supported
Redundant Row Address Not Supported


--------[ Chipset ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ North Bridge: SiS 661GX ]

North Bridge Properties:
North Bridge SiS 661GX
Revision 11

Memory Timings:
CAS Latency (CL) 3T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 4T
RAS Precharge (tRP) 4T
RAS Active Time (tRAS) 5T

Memory Slots:
DRAM Slot #1 256 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
DRAM Slot #2 256 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)

Integrated Graphics Controller:
Graphics Controller Type  SiS 330 Mirage
Graphics Controller Status Enabled
Graphics Frame Buffer Size 32 MB

AGP Controller:
AGP Version 3.05
AGP Status Enabled
AGP Device SiS 330 Mirage Integrated
AGP Aperture Size 128 MB
Supported AGP Speeds 1x, 2x, 4x, 8x
Current AGP Speed 8x
Fast-Write Not Supported
Side Band Addressing Supported, Enabled

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation
Product Information http://www.sis.com/products/index.htm#chipsets
Driver Download http://www.sis.com/download

[ South Bridge: SiS 964(L) ]

South Bridge Properties:
South Bridge SiS 964(L)
Revision 36

AC'97 Audio Controller:
Audio Controller Type SiS 7012
Codec Name Avance Logic ALC655
Codec ID 414C4760h
S/PDIF Output Supported

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation
Product Information http://www.sis.com/products/index.htm#chipsets
Driver Download http://www.sis.com/download


--------[ BIOS ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BIOS Properties:
BIOS Type Award
Award BIOS Type Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Award BIOS Message SCB06NE
System BIOS Date 07/15/05
Video BIOS Date 05/25/04

BIOS Manufacturer:
Company Name Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
Product Information http://www.phoenix.com/en/products/default.htm
BIOS Upgrades http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40

Problems & Suggestions:
Suggestion Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade? Contact eSupport Today!
Suggestion Video BIOS is more than 2 years old. Update it if necessary.


--------[ PCI / AGP Video ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SiS 330 Mirage Integrated Video Adapter
SiS 330 Mirage Integrated 3D Accelerator


--------[ GPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Integrated: SiS 330 Mirage Integrated ]

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter SiS 330 Mirage Integrated
GPU Code Name Mirage (SiS661)
PCI Device 1039 / 6330
Bus Type Integrated @ 8x
Memory Size 32 MB
GPU Clock 134 MHz
RAMDAC Clock 350 MHz
Pixel Pipelines 2
TMU Per Pipeline 2
Vertex Shaders Not Supported
Pixel Shaders Not Supported
DirectX Hardware Support DirectX v7.0
Pixel Fillrate 268 MPixel/s
Texel Fillrate 536 MTexel/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type DDR
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 166 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock 332 MHz
Bandwidth 2656 MB/s

Graphics Processor Manufacturer:
Company Name Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation
Product Information http://www.sis.com/products/index.htm#gpus
Driver Download http://www.sis.com/download


--------[ Desktop ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Desktop Properties:
Device Technology Raster Display
Resolution 1024 x 768
Color Depth 32-bit
Color Planes 1
Font Resolution 96 dpi
Pixel Width / Height 36 / 36
Pixel Diagonal 51
Vertical Refresh Rate Default
Desktop Wallpaper C:\Documents and Settings\Aaron Strong\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp

Desktop Effects:
Combo-Box Animation Enabled
Drop Shadow Effect Enabled
Flat Menu Effect Disabled
Font Smoothing Enabled
Full Window Dragging Enabled
Gradient Window Title Bars Enabled
Hide Menu Access Keys Enabled
Hot Tracking Effect Disabled
Icon Title Wrapping Enabled
List-Box Smooth Scrolling Enabled
Menu Animation Disabled
Menu Fade Effect Enabled
Minimize/Restore Animation Enabled
Mouse Cursor Shadow Enabled
Selection Fade Effect Enabled
ShowSounds Accessibility Feature Disabled
ToolTip Animation Enabled
ToolTip Fade Effect Enabled
Windows Plus! Extension Disabled


--------[ Multi-Monitor ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

\\.\DISPLAY1 Yes (0,0) (1024,768)


--------[ PCI / PnP Audio ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SiS 7012 Audio Device PCI


--------[ Windows Storage ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ ST380011A ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ST380011A
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf

Disk Device Physical Info:
Manufacturer Seagate
Hard Disk Name Barracuda 7200.7 80011
Form Factor 3.5"
Formatted Capacity 80 GB
Disks 1
Recording Surfaces 2
Physical Dimensions 146.56 x 101.85 x 26.1 mm
Max. Weight 544 g
Average Rotational Latency 4.16 ms
Rotational Speed 7200 RPM
Max. Internal Data Rate 683 Mbit/s
Average Seek 8.5 ms
Interface Ultra-ATA/100
Buffer-to-Host Data Rate 100 MB/s
Buffer Size 2 MB
Spin-Up Time 10 sec

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Seagate Technology LLC
Product Information http://www.seagate.com/products

[ ST380012A ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ST380012A
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf

Disk Device Physical Info:
Manufacturer Seagate
Hard Disk Name U Series 9 80012
Form Factor 3.5"
Formatted Capacity 80 GB
Disks 1
Recording Surfaces 2
Physical Dimensions 146.99 x 101.6 x 26.035 mm
Max. Weight 635 g
Average Rotational Latency 4.16 ms
Rotational Speed 7200 RPM
Average Seek 8.5 ms
Track-To-Track Seek 1 ms
Interface Ultra-ATA/100
Buffer-to-Host Data Rate 100 MB/s
Buffer Size 1 MB
Spin-Up Time 10 sec

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Seagate Technology LLC
Product Information http://www.seagate.com/products

[ DVDRW IDE 16X ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description DVDRW IDE 16X
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf

[ HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8161B ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8161B
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf

Optical Drive Properties:
Manufacturer Hitachi-LG
Device Type DVD-ROM
Interface ATAPI

Reading Speeds:
DVD-ROM 16x
CD-ROM 48x

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name LG Electronics
Product Information http://www.lge.com/catalog/proddivergent?categoryId=CTG1000500
Firmware Download http://www.lge.com/support/software.jsp

[ Primary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

Device Resources:
IRQ 14
Port 01F0-01F7
Port 03F6-03F6

[ Secondary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

Device Resources:
IRQ 15
Port 0170-0177
Port 0376-0376

[ SiS PCI IDE Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SiS PCI IDE Controller
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

Device Resources:
Port 4000-400F


--------[ Logical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C: Local Disk NTFS 74528 MB 5600 MB 68927 MB 92 % B0A8-18F6
D: (C-Drive) Local Disk NTFS 74308 MB 5513 MB 68795 MB 93 % 0487-5C75
E: Local Disk FAT32 1777 MB 1267 MB 509 MB 29 % A4C1-4CBA
F: (RESTDONE) Local Disk FAT32 1996 MB 1140 KB 1995 MB 100 % 54FB-1C32
G: Optical Drive 
H: Optical Drive 


--------[ Physical Drives ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Drive #1 - ST380011A (74 GB) ]

#1 (Active) FAT32 E: 0 MB 1780 MB
#2 NTFS C: 1780 MB 74528 MB

[ Drive #2 - ST380012A (74 GB) ]

#1 FAT32 F: (RESTDONE) 0 MB 2000 MB
#2 (Active) NTFS D: (C-Drive) 2000 MB 74308 MB


--------[ Optical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ DVDRW IDE 16X ]

Optical Drive Properties:
Device Description DVDRW IDE 16X

[ HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8161B ]

Optical Drive Properties:
Device Description HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8161B
Manufacturer Hitachi-LG
Device Type DVD-ROM
Interface ATAPI

Reading Speeds:
DVD-ROM 16x
CD-ROM 48x

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name LG Electronics
Product Information http://www.lge.com/catalog/proddivergent?categoryId=CTG1000500
Firmware Download http://www.lge.com/support/software.jsp


--------[ ASPI ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

00 00 00 Disk Drive ST380011 A 
00 01 00 Disk Drive ST380012 A 
00 07 00 Host Adapter atapi 
01 00 00 Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8161 B 
01 01 00 Optical Drive DVDRW ID E 16X 
01 07 00 Host Adapter atapi 


--------[ ATA ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ ST380011A (4JV4SWGD) ]

ATA Device Properties:
Model ID ST380011A
Serial Number 4JV4SWGD
Revision 8.01
Parameters 155061 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 512 bytes per sector
LBA Sectors 156301488
Buffer 2 MB
Multiple Sectors 16
ECC Bytes 4
Max. PIO Transfer Mode PIO 4
Max. UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
Active UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
Unformatted Capacity 76319 MB

ATA Device Features:
SMART Supported
Security Mode Supported
Power Management Supported
Advanced Power Management Not Supported
Write Cache Supported
Host Protected Area Supported
Power-Up In Standby Not Supported
Automatic Acoustic Management Not Supported
48-bit LBA Supported
Device Configuration Overlay Supported

ATA Device Physical Info:
Manufacturer Seagate
Hard Disk Name Barracuda 7200.7 80011
Form Factor 3.5"
Formatted Capacity 80 GB
Disks 1
Recording Surfaces 2
Physical Dimensions 146.56 x 101.85 x 26.1 mm
Max. Weight 544 g
Average Rotational Latency 4.16 ms
Rotational Speed 7200 RPM
Max. Internal Data Rate 683 Mbit/s
Average Seek 8.5 ms
Interface Ultra-ATA/100
Buffer-to-Host Data Rate 100 MB/s
Buffer Size 2 MB
Spin-Up Time 10 sec

ATA Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Seagate Technology LLC
Product Information http://www.seagate.com/products

[ ST380012A (3JV0XXME) ]

ATA Device Properties:
Model ID ST380012A
Serial Number 3JV0XXME
Revision 4.04
Parameters 155061 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 512 bytes per sector
LBA Sectors 156301488
Buffer 1 MB
Multiple Sectors 16
ECC Bytes 4
Max. PIO Transfer Mode PIO 4
Max. UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
Active UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
Unformatted Capacity 76319 MB

ATA Device Features:
SMART Supported
Security Mode Supported
Power Management Supported
Advanced Power Management Not Supported
Write Cache Supported
Host Protected Area Supported
Power-Up In Standby Not Supported
Automatic Acoustic Management Not Supported
48-bit LBA Supported
Device Configuration Overlay Supported

ATA Device Physical Info:
Manufacturer Seagate
Hard Disk Name U Series 9 80012
Form Factor 3.5"
Formatted Capacity 80 GB
Disks 1
Recording Surfaces 2
Physical Dimensions 146.99 x 101.6 x 26.035 mm
Max. Weight 635 g
Average Rotational Latency 4.16 ms
Rotational Speed 7200 RPM
Average Seek 8.5 ms
Track-To-Track Seek 1 ms
Interface Ultra-ATA/100
Buffer-to-Host Data Rate 100 MB/s
Buffer Size 1 MB
Spin-Up Time 10 sec

ATA Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Seagate Technology LLC
Product Information http://www.seagate.com/products


--------[ SMART ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ ST380011A (4JV4SWGD) ]

01 Raw Read Error Rate 6 67 63 157357935 OK: Value is normal
03 Spin Up Time 0 99 98 0 OK: Always passing
04 Start/Stop Count 20 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
05 Reallocated Sector Count 36 100 100 8 OK: Value is normal
07 Seek Error Rate 30 81 60 165433971 OK: Value is normal
09 Power-On Time Count 0 97 97 3234 OK: Always passing
0A Spin Retry Count 97 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
0C Power Cycle Count 20 99 99 1157 OK: Value is normal
C2 Temperature 0 34 46 34 OK: Always passing
C3 Hardware ECC Recovered 0 67 62 157357935 OK: Always passing
C5 Current Pending Sector Count 0 100 100 1 OK: Always passing
C6 Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count 0 100 100 1 OK: Always passing
C7 Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate 0 200 200 0 OK: Always passing
C8 Write Error Rate 0 100 253 0 OK: Always passing
CA <vendor-specific> 0 100 253 0 OK: Always passing

[ ST380012A (3JV0XXME) ]

01 Raw Read Error Rate 6 65 62 4841700 OK: Value is normal
03 Spin Up Time 0 98 98 0 OK: Always passing
04 Start/Stop Count 20 99 99 1036 OK: Value is normal
05 Reallocated Sector Count 36 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
07 Seek Error Rate 30 84 60 312121214 OK: Value is normal
09 Power-On Time Count 0 93 93 6760 OK: Always passing
0A Spin Retry Count 97 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
0C Power Cycle Count 20 98 98 2160 OK: Value is normal
C2 Temperature 0 33 52 33 OK: Always passing
C3 Hardware ECC Recovered 0 65 61 4841700 OK: Always passing
C5 Current Pending Sector Count 0 100 100 0 OK: Always passing
C6 Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count 0 100 100 0 OK: Always passing
C7 Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate 0 200 200 0 OK: Always passing
C8 Write Error Rate 0 100 253 0 OK: Always passing
CA <vendor-specific> 0 100 253 0 OK: Always passing


--------[ Windows Network ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC ]

Network Adapter Properties:
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Interface Type Ethernet
Hardware Address 00-E0-4C-77-00-12
Connection Name Local Area Connection
Connection Speed 100 Mbps
MTU 1500 bytes
DHCP Lease Obtained 25/03/2007 12:42:26
DHCP Lease Expires 26/03/2007 12:42:26
Bytes Received 126640070 (120.8 MB)
Bytes Sent 12109491 (11.5 MB)

Network Adapter Addresses:
IP / Subnet Mask 192.168.1.126 / 255.255.255.0
Gateway 192.168.1.1
DHCP 192.168.1.1
DNS 192.168.1.1

Network Adapter Manufacturer:
Company Name Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
Product Information http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/products1-1.aspx?lineid=1
Driver Download http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-1.aspx?lineid=1


--------[ PCI / PnP Network ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C] PCI


--------[ DirectX Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Primary Display Driver ]

DirectDraw Device Properties:
DirectDraw Driver Name display
DirectDraw Driver Description Primary Display Driver
Hardware Driver vga.dll
Hardware Description 


--------[ DirectX Sound ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Primary Sound Driver ]

DirectSound Device Properties:
Device Description Primary Sound Driver
Driver Module 
Primary Buffers 0
Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate 0 / 0 Hz
Primary Buffers Sound Formats None
Secondary Buffers Sound Formats None
Total / Free Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free Static Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers 0 / 0
 Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers 0 / 0

DirectSound Device Features:
Certified Driver No
Emulated Device No
Precise Sample Rate Not Supported
DirectSound3D Not Supported
Creative EAX 1.0 Not Supported
Creative EAX 2.0 Not Supported
Creative EAX 3.0 Not Supported


--------[ DirectX Music ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Microsoft Synthesizer ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft Synthesizer
Synthesizer Type Software
Device Class Output Port
Device Type User-Mode Synthesizer
Audio Channels 2
MIDI Channels 16000
Voices 1000
Available Memory System Memory

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Not Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Supported


--------[ DirectX Input ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Mouse ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description Mouse
Device Type Unknown
Device Subtype Unknown
Axes 3
Buttons/Keys 3

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported

[ Keyboard ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description Keyboard
Device Type Unknown
Device Subtype Unknown
Buttons/Keys  128

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported


--------[ Windows Devices ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Devices ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID1039&PID7001&REV000F

Computer:
ACPI Uniprocessor PC 5.1.2600.0

Disk drives:
ST380011A 5.1.2535.0
ST380012A 5.1.2535.0

DVD/CD-ROM drives:
DVDRW IDE 16X 5.1.2535.0
HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8161B 5.1.2535.0

IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers:
Primary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.2180
Secondary IDE Channel 5.1.2600.2180
SiS PCI IDE Controller 5.1.2600.2180

IEEE 1394 Bus host controllers:
VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller 5.1.2535.0

Keyboards:
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard5.1.2600.2180

Mice and other pointing devices:
PS/2 Compatible Mouse 5.1.2600.0

Modems:
Agere Systems PCI Soft Modem 2.1.41.10

Network adapters:
1394 Net Adapter 5.1.2535.0
Direct Parallel 5.1.2535.0
Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC 5.398.613.2003
Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (IP) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (L2TP) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (PPPOE) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (PPTP) 5.1.2535.0

Non-Plug and Play Drivers:
1394 ARP Client Protocol 
AFD 
AVG Anti-Spyware Clean Driver 
AVG Anti-Spyware Driver 
AVG Network Redirector 
AVG7 Clean Driver 
AVG7 Kernel 
AVG7 Resident Driver XP 
AVG7 Wrap Driver 
Beep  
dmboot 
dmload 
Fips 
Generic Packet Classifier 
HTTP 
IP Network Address Translator 
IPSEC driver 
ksecdd 
mnmdd 
mountmgr 
NDIS System Driver 
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol 
NDProxy 
NetBios over Tcpip 
Null 
PartMgr 
ParVdm 
PCANDIS5 NDIS Protocol Driver 
RDPCDD 
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver 
Remote Access IP ARP Driver 
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver 
Secdrv 
srescan 
TCP/IP Protocol Driver 
VgaSave 
VolSnap 
vsdatant 

Other devices:
Multimedia Audio Controller 
Video Controller (VGA Compatible) 

Ports (COM & LPT):
Communications Port (COM1) 5.1.2600.0
ECP Printer Port (LPT1) 5.1.2600.0

Processors:
Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.93GHz 5.1.2600.0

Sound, video and game controllers:
Audio Codecs 5.1.2535.0
Legacy Audio Drivers 5.1.2535.0
Legacy Video Capture Devices 5.1.2535.0
Media Control Devices 5.1.2535.0
Video Codecs 5.1.2535.0

Storage volumes:
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0
Generic volume 5.1.2600.0

System devices:
ACPI Fan 5.1.2600.2180
ACPI Fixed Feature Button 5.1.2600.2180
ACPI Power Button 5.1.2600.2180
ACPI Sleep Button 5.1.2600.2180
ACPI Thermal Zone 5.1.2600.2180
Direct memory access controller 5.1.2600.2180
ISAPNP Read Data Port 5.1.2600.2180
Microcode Update Device 5.1.2600.2180
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 5.1.2535.0
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver 5.1.2600.2180
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.2180
Numeric data processor 5.1.2600.2180
PCI bus 5.1.2600.2180
PCI standard host CPU bridge 5.1.2600.2180
 PCI standard ISA bridge 5.1.2600.2180
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator 5.1.2600.2180
Printer Port Logical Interface 5.1.2600.2180
Programmable interrupt controller 5.1.2600.2180
SIS Processor to AGP Controller 5.1.2535.0
System board 5.1.2600.2180
System CMOS/real time clock 5.1.2600.2180
System speaker 5.1.2600.2180
System timer 5.1.2600.2180
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver 5.1.2600.2180
Terminal Server Mouse Driver 5.1.2600.2180
Volume Manager 5.1.2600.2180

Universal Serial Bus controllers:
NEC PCI to USB Open Host Controller 5.1.2600.2180
NEC PCI to USB Open Host Controller 5.1.2600.2180
SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller 5.1.2600.2180
SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller 5.1.2600.2180
SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller 5.1.2600.2180
SiS PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller 5.1.2600.0
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller 5.1.2600.0
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180
USB Root Hub 5.1.2600.2180

[ Computer / ACPI Uniprocessor PC ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Uniprocessor PC
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File hal.inf
Hardware ID acpiapic_up

[ Disk drives / ST380011A ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ST380011A
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID IDE\DiskST380011A_______________________________8.01____
Location Information 0

[ Disk drives / ST380012A ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ST380012A
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID IDE\DiskST380012A_______________________________4.04____
Location Information 1


----------



## aaronoxf (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: How Do You Re-Install*

[ DVD/CD-ROM drives / DVDRW IDE 16X ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description DVDRW IDE 16X
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf
Hardware ID IDE\CdRomDVDRW_IDE_16X___________________________A071____
Location Information 1

[ DVD/CD-ROM drives / HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8161B ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8161B
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf
Hardware ID IDE\CdRomHL-DT-ST_DVD-ROM_GDR8161B_______________0045____
Location Information 0

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primary IDE Channel
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID SiS-5513
Location Information Primary Channel

Device Resources:
IRQ 14
Port 01F0-01F7
Port 03F6-03F6

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Secondary IDE Channel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Secondary IDE Channel
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File  mshdc.inf
Hardware ID SiS-5513
Location Information Secondary Channel

Device Resources:
IRQ 15
Port 0170-0177
Port 0376-0376

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / SiS PCI IDE Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SiS PCI IDE Controller
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_5513&SUBSYS_1B301509&REV_01
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 2, function 5
PCI Device SiS 85C513 IDE Controller

Device Resources:
Port 4000-400F

[ IEEE 1394 Bus host controllers / VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File 1394.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_10001458&REV_46
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 9, function 0
PCI Device VIA VT6306 Fire II IEEE1394 Host Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 17
Memory E0104000-E01047FF
Port D800-D87F

[ Keyboards / Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File keyboard.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0303
PnP Device 101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard

Device Resources:
IRQ 01
Port 0060-0060
Port 0064-0064

[ Mice and other pointing devices / PS/2 Compatible Mouse ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PS/2 Compatible Mouse
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File msmouse.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0F13
PnP Device Logitech PS/2 Port Mouse

Device Resources:
IRQ  12

[ Modems / Agere Systems PCI Soft Modem ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Agere Systems PCI Soft Modem
Driver Date 29/06/2004
Driver Version 2.1.41.10
Driver Provider Agere
INF File oem2.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_11C1&DEV_048C&SUBSYS_044C11C1&REV_03
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 11, function 0
PCI Device AT&T/Lucent LT WinModem

Device Resources:
IRQ 19
Memory E0108000-E01080FF
Port DC00-DC07
Port E000-E0FF

[ Network adapters / 1394 Net Adapter ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description 1394 Net Adapter
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File net1394.inf
Hardware ID V1394\NIC1394

[ Network adapters / Direct Parallel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Direct Parallel
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_ptiminiport

[ Network adapters / Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.398.613.2003
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrtsnt.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_921A1509&REV_10
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 14, function 0
PCI Device Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]

Device Resources:
IRQ 18
Memory E0109000-E01090FF
Port E400-E4FF

[ Network adapters / Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IP)
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_ndiswanip

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (L2TP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_l2tpminiport

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPPOE) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pppoeminiport

[ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPTP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pptpminiport

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / 1394 ARP Client Protocol ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description 1394 ARP Client Protocol

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AFD ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description AFD

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AVG Anti-Spyware Clean Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description AVG Anti-Spyware Clean Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AVG Anti-Spyware Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description AVG Anti-Spyware Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AVG Network Redirector ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description  AVG Network Redirector

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AVG7 Clean Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description AVG7 Clean Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AVG7 Kernel ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description AVG7 Kernel

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AVG7 Resident Driver XP ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description AVG7 Resident Driver XP

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AVG7 Wrap Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description AVG7 Wrap Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Beep ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Beep

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / dmboot ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description dmboot

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / dmload ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description dmload

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Fips ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Fips

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Generic Packet Classifier ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic Packet Classifier

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / HTTP ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HTTP

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IP Network Address Translator ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description IP Network Address Translator

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IPSEC driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description IPSEC driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / ksecdd ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ksecdd

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / mnmdd ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description mnmdd

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / mountmgr ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description mountmgr

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDIS System Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NDIS System Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDProxy ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NDProxy

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NetBios over Tcpip ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NetBios over Tcpip

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Null ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Null

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / PartMgr ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PartMgr

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / ParVdm ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ParVdm

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / PCANDIS5 NDIS Protocol Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCANDIS5 NDIS Protocol Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / RDPCDD ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description RDPCDD

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access Auto Connection Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Remote Access Auto Connection Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access IP ARP Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Remote Access IP ARP Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Secdrv ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Secdrv

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / srescan ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description srescan

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / TCP/IP Protocol Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description TCP/IP Protocol Driver

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VgaSave ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description VgaSave

Device Resources:
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Port 03B0-03BB
Port 03C0-03DF

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VolSnap ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description VolSnap

[ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / vsdatant ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description vsdatant

[ Other devices / Multimedia Audio Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Multimedia Audio Controller
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7012&SUBSYS_921A1509&REV_A0
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 2, function 7
PCI Device SiS 7012 Audio Device

Device Resources:
IRQ 11
Port D000-D0FF
Port D400-D47F

[ Other devices / Video Controller (VGA Compatible) ]

Device Resources:
Memory D8000000-DFFFFFFF
Memory E0000000-E001FFFF
Port C000-C07F

[ Ports (COM & LPT) / Communications Port (COM1) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Communications Port (COM1)
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File msports.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0501
PnP Device 16550A-compatible UART Serial Port

Device Resources:
IRQ 04
Port 03F8-03FF

[ Ports (COM & LPT) / ECP Printer Port (LPT1) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
Driver Date  01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File msports.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0401
PnP Device ECP Parallel Port

Device Resources:
DMA 03
Port 0378-037F
Port 0778-077B

[ Processors / Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.93GHz ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.93GHz
Driver Date 01/04/2004
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cpu.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_x86_Family_15_Model_4

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Audio Codecs ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Audio Codecs
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMACM

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Audio Drivers ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Legacy Audio Drivers
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMDRV

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Video Capture Devices ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Legacy Video Capture Devices
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMVCD

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Media Control Devices ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Media Control Devices
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMMCI

[ Sound, video and game controllers / Video Codecs ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Video Codecs
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMVID

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic volume
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ System devices / ACPI Fan ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Fan
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0B
PnP Device Fan

[ System devices / ACPI Fixed Feature Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Fixed Feature Button
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\FixedButton

[ System devices / ACPI Power Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Power Button
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0C
PnP Device Power Button

[ System devices / ACPI Sleep Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Sleep Button
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0E
PnP Device Sleep Button

[ System devices / ACPI Thermal Zone ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Thermal Zone
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\ThermalZone

[ System devices / Direct memory access controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Direct memory access controller
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0200
PnP Device DMA Controller

Device Resources:
DMA 04
Port 0000-000F
Port 0080-0090
Port 0094-009F
Port 00C0-00DF

[ System devices / ISAPNP Read Data Port ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ISAPNP Read Data Port
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ISAPNP\ReadDataPort

Device Resources:
Port 0274-0277
Port 0279-0279
Port 0A79-0A79

[ System devices / Microcode Update Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microcode Update Device
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\update

[ System devices / Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File acpi.inf
Hardware ID ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08
PnP Device ACPI Driver/BIOS

Device Resources:
IRQ 09

[ System devices / Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\mssmbios

[ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

Device Resources:
Port 0010-001F
Port 0022-003F
Port 0044-005F
Port 0062-0063
Port 0065-006F
Port 0074-007F
Port 0091-0093
Port 00A2-00BF
Port 00E0-00EF
Port 0290-0297
Port 04D0-04D1
Port 0800-0805
Port 0880-088F

[ System devices / Numeric data processor ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Numeric data processor
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C04
PnP Device Numeric Data Processor

Device Resources:
IRQ 13
Port 00F0-00FF

[ System devices / PCI bus ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI bus
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0A03
PnP Device PCI Bus

Device Resources:
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory 1E000000-FEBFFFFF
Port 0000-047F
Port 0490-0CF7
Port 0D00-0FFF
Port 1100-FFFF

[ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description  PCI standard host CPU bridge
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0661&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_11
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 0, function 0
PCI Device SiS 661GX Chipset - Host-PCI Bridge

[ System devices / PCI standard ISA bridge ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI standard ISA bridge
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0964&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_36
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 2, function 0
PCI Device SiS 964 MuTIOL Media I/O Bridge

[ System devices / Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\swenum

[ System devices / Printer Port Logical Interface ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Printer Port Logical Interface
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort958A
Location Information LPT1

[ System devices / Programmable interrupt controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Programmable interrupt controller
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0000
PnP Device Programmable Interrupt Controller

Device Resources:
Port 0020-0021
Port 00A0-00A1

[ System devices / SIS Processor to AGP Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SIS Processor to AGP Controller
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File agp.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_0003&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 1, function 0
PCI Device SiS AGP Controller

Device Resources:
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory D0000000-D7FFFFFF
Memory D8000000-DFFFFFFF
Memory E0000000-E00FFFFF
Port 03B0-03BB
Port 03C0-03DF
Port C000-CFFF

[ System devices / System board ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System board
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C01
PnP Device System Board Extension

Device Resources:
Memory 00000000-0009FFFF
Memory 000C8000-000CBFFF
Memory 000F0000-000F7FFF
Memory 000F8000-000FBFFF
Memory 000FC000-000FFFFF
Memory 00100000-1DEEFFFF
Memory 1DEF0000-1DEFFFFF
Memory 1DF00000-1DFFFFFF
Memory FEC00000-FECFFFFF
Memory FEE00000-FEEFFFFF
Memory FFEE0000-FFEFFFFF
Memory FFFE0000-FFFEFFFF
Memory FFFF0000-FFFFFFFF

[ System devices / System CMOS/real time clock ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System CMOS/real time clock
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0B00
PnP Device Real-Time Clock

Device Resources:
IRQ 08
Port 0070-0073

[ System devices / System speaker ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System speaker
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0800
PnP Device PC Speaker

Device Resources:
Port 0061-0061

[ System devices / System timer ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System timer
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0100
PnP Device System Timer

Device Resources:
IRQ 00
Port 0040-0043

[ System devices / Terminal Server Keyboard Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_KBD

[ System devices / Terminal Server Mouse Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Mouse Driver
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_MOU

[ System devices / Volume Manager ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Volume Manager
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\FTDISK

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / NEC PCI to USB Open Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NEC PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1033&DEV_0035&SUBSYS_00011799&REV_43
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 10, function 1
PCI Device NEC uPD720101 USB OpenHCI Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 19
Memory E0106000-E0106FFF

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / NEC PCI to USB Open Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NEC PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1033&DEV_0035&SUBSYS_00011799&REV_43
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 10, function 0
PCI Device NEC uPD720101 USB OpenHCI Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 18
Memory E0105000-E0105FFF

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7001&SUBSYS_1B301509&REV_0F
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 3, function 2
PCI Device SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 22
Memory E0102000-E0102FFF

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7001&SUBSYS_1B301509&REV_0F
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 3, function 1
PCI Device SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 21
Memory E0101000-E0101FFF

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7001&SUBSYS_1B301509&REV_0F
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 3, function 0
PCI Device SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 20
Memory E0100000-E0100FFF

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / SiS PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SiS PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller
Driver Date 01/06/2002
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7002&SUBSYS_1B301509&REV_00
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 3, function 3
PCI Device  SiS 7002 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 23
Memory E0103000-E0103FFF


----------



## aaronoxf (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: How Do You Re-Install*

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 01/07[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Driver Date 01/06/2002
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1033&DEV_00E0&SUBSYS_00021799&REV_04
Location Information PCI bus 0, device 10, function 2
PCI Device NEC uPD720101 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller (v1.0)

Device Resources:
IRQ 16
Memory E0107000-E01070FF

/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID1033&PID0035&REV0043

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID1033&PID0035&REV0043

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID1039&PID7001&REV000F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID1039&PID7001&REV000F

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID1033&PID00E0&REV0004

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID1039&PID7002&REV0000

[ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB Root Hub
Driver Date 01/07/2001
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID1039&PID7001&REV000F


--------[ Physical Devices ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PCI Devices:
Bus 0, Device 11, Function 0 AT&T/Lucent LT WinModem
Bus 0, Device 10, Function 2 NEC uPD720101 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller (v1.0)
Bus 0, Device 10, Function 0 NEC uPD720101 USB OpenHCI Controller
Bus 0, Device 10, Function 1 NEC uPD720101 USB OpenHCI Controller
Bus 0, Device 14, Function 0 Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]
Bus 1, Device 0, Function 0 SiS 330 Mirage Integrated Video Adapter
Bus 0, Device 0, Function 0 SiS 661GX Chipset - Host-PCI Bridge
Bus 0, Device 3, Function 0 SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
Bus 0, Device 3, Function 1 SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
Bus 0, Device 3, Function 2 SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
Bus 0, Device 3, Function 3 SiS 7002 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
Bus 0, Device 2, Function 7 SiS 7012 Audio Device
Bus 0, Device 2, Function 5 SiS 85C513 IDE Controller
Bus 0, Device 2, Function 0 SiS 964 MuTIOL Media I/O Bridge
Bus 0, Device 1, Function 0 SiS AGP Controller
Bus 0, Device 9, Function 0 VIA VT6306 Fire II IEEE1394 Host Controller

PnP Devices:
PNP0303 101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard
PNP0501 16550A-compatible UART Serial Port
PNP0C08 ACPI Driver/BIOS
FIXEDBUTTON ACPI Fixed Feature Button
THERMALZONE ACPI Thermal Zone
PNP0200 DMA Controller
PNP0401  ECP Parallel Port
PNP0C0B Fan
GENUINEINTEL_-_X86_FAMILY_15_MODEL_4 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.93GHz
PNP0F13 Logitech PS/2 Port Mouse
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources
PNP0C04 Numeric Data Processor
PNP0800 PC Speaker
PNP0A03 PCI Bus
PNP0C0C Power Button
PNP0000 Programmable Interrupt Controller
PNP0B00 Real-Time Clock
PNP0C0E Sleep Button
PNP0C01 System Board Extension
PNP0100 System Timer

LPT PnP Devices:
MICROSOFTRAWPORT Printer Port Logical Interface

Ports:
COM1 Communications Port (COM1)
LPT1 ECP Printer Port (LPT1)


--------[ PCI Devices ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ AT&T/Lucent LT WinModem ]

Device Properties:
Device Description AT&T/Lucent LT WinModem
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 11 / 0
Device ID 11C1-048C
Subsystem ID 11C1-044C
Device Class 0780 (Communications Controller)
Revision  03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ NEC uPD720101 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller (v1.0) ]

Device Properties:
Device Description NEC uPD720101 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller (v1.0)
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 10 / 2
Device ID 1033-00E0
Subsystem ID 1799-0002
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 04
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ NEC uPD720101 USB OpenHCI Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description NEC uPD720101 USB OpenHCI Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 10 / 0
Device ID 1033-0035
Subsystem ID 1799-0001
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 43
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ NEC uPD720101 USB OpenHCI Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description NEC uPD720101 USB OpenHCI Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 10 / 1
Device ID 1033-0035
Subsystem ID 1799-0001
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 43
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 14 / 0
Device ID 10EC-8139
Subsystem ID 1509-921A
Device Class 0200 (Ethernet Controller)
Revision 10
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS 330 Mirage Integrated Video Adapter ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 330 Mirage Integrated Video Adapter
Bus Type  AGP 8x
Bus / Device / Function 1 / 0 / 0
Device ID 1039-6330
Subsystem ID 1509-8130
Device Class 0300 (VGA Display Controller)
Revision 00
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Disabled

AGP Properties:
AGP Version 3.00
AGP Status Enabled
Supported AGP Speeds 1x, 2x, 8x
Current AGP Speed 8x
Fast-Write Not Supported
Side Band Addressing Supported, Enabled

[ SiS 661GX Chipset - Host-PCI Bridge ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 661GX Chipset - Host-PCI Bridge
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 0 / 0
Device ID 1039-0661
Subsystem ID 1509-1B30
Device Class 0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
Revision 11
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

AGP Properties:
AGP Version 3.05
AGP Status Enabled
Supported AGP Speeds 1x, 2x, 8x
Current AGP Speed 8x
Fast-Write Not Supported
Side Band Addressing Supported, Enabled

[ SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 3 / 0
Device ID 1039-7001
Subsystem ID 1509-1B30
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 0F
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 3 / 1
Device ID 1039-7001
Subsystem ID 1509-1B30
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 0F
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 3 / 2
Device ID 1039-7001
Subsystem ID 1509-1B30
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 0F
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS 7002 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 7002 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 3 / 3
Device ID 1039-7002
Subsystem ID 1509-1B30
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 00
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS 7012 Audio Device ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 7012 Audio Device
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 2 / 7
Device ID 1039-7012
Subsystem ID 1509-921A
Device Class 0401 (Audio Device)
Revision A0
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS 85C513 IDE Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 85C513 IDE Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 2 / 5
Device ID 1039-5513
Subsystem ID 1509-1B30
Device Class 0101 (IDE Controller)
Revision 01
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS 964 MuTIOL Media I/O Bridge ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS 964 MuTIOL Media I/O Bridge
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 2 / 0
Device ID 1039-0964
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0601 (PCI/ISA Bridge)
Revision 36
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ SiS AGP Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description SiS AGP Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 1 / 0
Device ID 1039-0003
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
Revision 00
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ VIA VT6306 Fire II IEEE1394 Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description VIA VT6306 Fire II IEEE1394 Host Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 9 / 0
Device ID 1106-3044
Subsystem ID 1458-1000
Device Class 0C00 (Firewire Controller)
Revision 46
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled


--------[ Device Resources ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DMA 03 Exclusive ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
DMA 04 Exclusive Direct memory access controller
IRQ 00 Exclusive System timer
IRQ 01 Exclusive Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
IRQ 04 Exclusive Communications Port (COM1)
IRQ 08 Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock
IRQ 09 Shared Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
IRQ 11 Shared Multimedia Audio Controller
IRQ 12 Exclusive PS/2 Compatible Mouse
IRQ 13 Exclusive Numeric data processor
IRQ 14 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel
IRQ 15 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel
IRQ 16 Shared Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
IRQ 17 Shared VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
IRQ 18 Shared Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
IRQ 18 Shared NEC PCI to USB Open Host Controller
IRQ 19 Shared Agere Systems PCI Soft Modem
IRQ 19 Shared NEC PCI to USB Open Host Controller
IRQ 20 Shared SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
IRQ 21 Shared SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
IRQ 22 Shared SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
IRQ 23 Shared SiS PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller
Memory 00000000-0009FFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared VgaSave
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Undetermined SIS Processor to AGP Controller
Memory 000C8000-000CBFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 000F0000-000F7FFF Exclusive System board
Memory 000F8000-000FBFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 000FC000-000FFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 00100000-1DEEFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 1DEF0000-1DEFFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 1DF00000-1DFFFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 1E000000-FEBFFFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory D0000000-D7FFFFFF Exclusive SIS Processor to AGP Controller
Memory D8000000-DFFFFFFF Exclusive SIS Processor to AGP Controller
Memory D8000000-DFFFFFFF Undetermined Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
Memory E0000000-E001FFFF Undetermined Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
Memory E0000000-E00FFFFF Exclusive SIS Processor to AGP Controller
Memory E0100000-E0100FFF Exclusive SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Memory E0101000-E0101FFF Exclusive SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Memory E0102000-E0102FFF Exclusive SiS 7001 PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Memory E0103000-E0103FFF Exclusive SiS PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller
Memory E0104000-E01047FF Exclusive VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Memory E0105000-E0105FFF Exclusive NEC PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Memory E0106000-E0106FFF Exclusive NEC PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Memory E0107000-E01070FF Exclusive Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Memory E0108000-E01080FF Exclusive Agere Systems PCI Soft Modem
Memory E0109000-E01090FF Exclusive Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Memory FEC00000-FECFFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory FEE00000-FEEFFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory FFEE0000-FFEFFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory FFFE0000-FFFEFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory FFFF0000-FFFFFFFF Exclusive System board
Port 0000-000F Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 0000-047F Shared PCI bus
Port 0010-001F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0020-0021 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller
Port 0022-003F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0040-0043 Exclusive System timer
Port 0044-005F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0060-0060 Exclusive Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Port 0061-0061 Exclusive System speaker
Port 0062-0063 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0064-0064 Exclusive Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Port 0065-006F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0070-0073  Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock
Port 0074-007F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0080-0090 Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 0091-0093 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0094-009F Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 00A0-00A1 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller
Port 00A2-00BF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00C0-00DF Exclusive Direct memory access controller
Port 00E0-00EF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00F0-00FF Exclusive Numeric data processor
Port 0170-0177 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel
Port 01F0-01F7 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel
Port 0274-0277 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 0279-0279 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 0290-0297 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0376-0376 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel
Port 0378-037F Exclusive ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
Port 03B0-03BB Shared VgaSave
Port 03B0-03BB Undetermined SIS Processor to AGP Controller
Port 03C0-03DF Shared VgaSave
Port 03C0-03DF Undetermined SIS Processor to AGP Controller
Port 03F6-03F6 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel
Port 03F8-03FF Exclusive Communications Port (COM1)
Port 0490-0CF7 Shared PCI bus
Port 04D0-04D1 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0778-077B Exclusive ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
Port 0800-0805 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0880-088F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0A79-0A79 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 0D00-0FFF Shared PCI bus
Port 1100-FFFF Shared PCI bus
Port 4000-400F Exclusive SiS PCI IDE Controller
Port C000-C07F Undetermined Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
Port C000-CFFF Exclusive SIS Processor to AGP Controller
Port D000-D0FF Undetermined Multimedia Audio Controller
Port D400-D47F Undetermined Multimedia Audio Controller
Port D800-D87F Exclusive VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Port DC00-DC07 Exclusive Agere Systems PCI Soft Modem
Port E000-E0FF Exclusive Agere Systems PCI Soft Modem
Port E400-E4FF Exclusive Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC


--------[ Input ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard ]

Keyboard Properties:
Keyboard Name Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Keyboard Type IBM enhanced (101- or 102-key) keyboard
Keyboard Layout United Kingdom
ANSI Code Page 1252 - Western European (Windows)
OEM Code Page 850
Repeat Delay 1
Repeat Rate 31

[ PS/2 Compatible Mouse ]

Mouse Properties:
Mouse Name PS/2 Compatible Mouse
Mouse Buttons 3
Mouse Hand Right
Pointer Speed 1
Double-Click Time 550 msec
X/Y Threshold 6 / 10
Wheel Scroll Lines 3

Mouse Features:
Active Window Tracking Disabled
ClickLock Disabled
Hide Pointer While Typing Enabled
Mouse Wheel Present
Move Pointer To Default Button Disabled
Pointer Trails Disabled
Sonar Disabled


--------[ Printers ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ Microsoft Office Document Image Writer (Default) ]

Printer Properties:
Printer Name Microsoft Office Document Image Writer
Default Printer Yes
Share Point Not shared
Printer Port Microsoft Document Imaging Writer Port:
Printer Driver Microsoft Office Document Image Writer Driver (v4.00)
Device Name Microsoft Office Document Image
Print Processor ModiPrint
Separator Page None
Availability Always
Priority 1
Print Jobs Queued 0
Status Unknown

Paper Properties:
Paper Size A4, 210 x 297 mm
Orientation Portrait
Print Quality 300 x 300 dpi Color


--------[ Memory Read ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

P4EE 3733 MHz MSI P4N Diamond nForce4-SLI-Intel Dual DDR2-667 7630 MB/s
P4EE 3733 MHz Dell Dimension XPS i925XE Dual DDR2-533 6920 MB/s
Pentium EE 840 3200 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 6100 MB/s
Athlon64 3500+ 2200 MHz MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum nForce3-Ultra Dual PC3200 DDR 6030 MB/s
P4 540 3200 MHz Abit IC7-MAX3 i875P Dual PC3200 DDR 5780 MB/s
P4 560 3600 MHz Intel D925XCV i925X Dual DDR2-533 5570 MB/s
P4 560 3600 MHz Foxconn 915A01-P i915P Dual DDR2-533 5420 MB/s
Athlon64 FX-51 2200 MHz Asus SK8N nForce3Pro-150 Dual PC3200R DDR 5400 MB/s
P4 520 2800 MHz Soltek SL-PT880E-RL PT880 Dual PC3200 DDR 5370 MB/s
Athlon64 X2 4800+ 2400 MHz Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe nForce4-SLI Dual PC3200 DDR 5100 MB/s
P4 3000 MHz Intel D875PBZ i875P Dual PC3200 DDR 4880 MB/s
P4EE 3400 MHz Intel D925XCV i925X Dual DDR2-533 4480 MB/s
P4 2800 MHz Gigabyte GA-8S655TX Ultra SiS655TX Dual PC3200 DDR 4370 MB/s
P4 3000 MHz Intel D865PERL i865PE Dual PC3200 DDR 4070 MB/s
P4 3200 MHz Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT RS350 Ext. Dual PC3200 DDR 3830 MB/s
Xeon 2800 MHz Asus PC-DL i875P Dual PC2700 DDR 3660 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Iwill P4GB iE7205 Dual PC2100 DDR 3560 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Intel D850EMV2 i850E Dual PC1066 RDRAM 3240 MB/s
Athlon64 3000+ 2000 MHz Gigabyte GA-K8N Pro nForce3-150 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 3050 MB/s
Athlon64 3200+ 2000 MHz MSI K8T Neo-FIS2R K8T800 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 2980 MB/s
Pentium M 730J 1600 MHz Acer TravelMate 4150 i915PM Dual DDR2-400 2880 MB/s
AthlonXP 3200+ 2200 MHz Shuttle FN45 nForce2-U400 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 2790 MB/s
AthlonXP 3200+ 2200 MHz Asus A7V880 KT880 Dual PC3200 DDR 2590 MB/s
P4 2533 MHz DFI NT72-SC i850E Dual PC800 RDRAM 2560 MB/s
AthlonXP 2700+ 2166 MHz Chaintech 7NJL1 nForce2-SPP Dual PC2700 DDR 2500 MB/s
Pentium M 1500 MHz Acer TravelMate 4500 i855GME Ext. PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2470 MB/s
AthlonXP 2700+ 2166 MHz Asus A7N8X nForce2-SPP Dual PC2700 DDR 2450 MB/s
P4 2533 MHz Gigabyte GA-8PE667 Ultra i845PE PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2450 MB/s
P4 3066 MHz Asus P4PE i845PE PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2400 MB/s
AthlonXP 3200+ 2200 MHz ASRock K7S8XE+ SiS748 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 2370 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Asus P4S533-E SiS645DX PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2330 MB/s
AthlonXP 2600+ 2100 MHz MSI KT4V KT400 PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2270 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Gigabyte GA-8GE667 Pro i845GE Int. PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2240 MB/s
Sempron 2600+ 1833 MHz ASRock K7VT4A+ KT400A PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2150 MB/s
P4 1300 MHz Dell Dimension 8100 i850 Dual PC600 RDRAM 2040 MB/s
Celeron 1700 MHz DFI PE21-EC P4X400 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 2020 MB/s
Celeron 2000 MHz Gigabyte GA-8PEMT4 i845PE PC2100 DDR SDRAM 2000 MB/s
AthlonXP 2100+ 1733 MHz Abit NF7 nForce2-SPP Dual PC2100 DDR 1990 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Asus P4S533-E SiS645DX PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1960 MB/s
P4 1600 MHz Asus P4B266 i845D PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1940 MB/s
P4 1800 MHz MSI 845E Max i845E PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1940 MB/s
P4 2000 MHz Shuttle AV40 P4X266 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1920 MB/s
AthlonXP 2200+ 1800 MHz Chaintech 7NJL1 nForce2-SPP PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1900 MB/s
Celeron 1700 MHz Asus P4S333-VM SiS650 Ext. PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1870 MB/s
Celeron 1800 MHz TriGem Imperial i845GL Int. PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1870 MB/s
AthlonXP 2000+ 1666 MHz Epox EP-8KHA+ KT266A PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1850 MB/s
P4 1700 MHz ASRock PE Pro SiS645 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1810 MB/s
AthlonXP 1800+ 1533 MHz Abit AT7-MAX2 KT400 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1790 MB/s
AthlonXP 2000+ 1666 MHz MSI KT3 Ultra-ARU KT333 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1770 MB/s
AthlonXP 1800+ 1533 MHz ECS K7S5A SiS735 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1710 MB/s
Athlon 1200 MHz Abit KG7 AMD760 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1700 MB/s
Athlon 1200 MHz Asus A7M266 AMD760 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1560 MB/s
AthlonXP 1500+ 1333 MHz Asus A7V266 KT266 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1500 MB/s
Celeron D 341 2933 MHz ECS 661GX-M7 / 661GX/800-M7 SiS661GX Int. PC3200 DDR SDRAM 1365 MB/s
Celeron 1700 MHz ECS P4S5A/DX+  SiS645DX PC133 SDRAM 1040 MB/s
AthlonXP 1700+ 1466 MHz AOpen AK73A KT133A PC133 SDRAM 990 MB/s
PIII-E 866 MHz Asus CUSL2 i815E Ext. PC133 SDRAM 980 MB/s
P4 1600 MHz Dell Dimension 4300 i845 PC133 SDRAM 950 MB/s
PIII-E 866 MHz ECS P6VAP-A+ ApolloPro133A PC133 SDRAM 840 MB/s
PIII-E 600 MHz Acorp 6V8633A ApolloPro266 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 770 MB/s
PIII-E 866 MHz Intel CC820 i820 PC100 SDRAM 760 MB/s
AthlonXP 1700+ 1466 MHz PCChips M810LR SiS730S Ext. PC133 SDRAM 740 MB/s
Athlon 600 MHz Asus K7M AMD-750 PC100 SDRAM 730 MB/s
Celeron 900 MHz MSI 815EP Pro i815EP PC100 SDRAM 710 MB/s
PIII 600 MHz Asus P2B i440BX PC133 SDRAM 670 MB/s
C3 1333 MHz VIA EPIA SP CN400 Int. PC3200 DDR SDRAM 550 MB/s
Duron 850 MHz Gigabyte GA-7IXE4 AMD750 PC100 SDRAM 460 MB/s
Celeron 466 MHz IBM 628848U i810 Int. PC66 SDRAM 390 MB/s
PII 266 MHz Intel DK440LX i440LX PC66 SDRAM 350 MB/s
K6-III 450 MHz Asus P5A ALADDiN5 PC100 SDRAM 290 MB/s
K6-III 400 MHz Epox EP-MVP3G-M MVP3 PC100 SDRAM 260 MB/s
K6-2 450 MHz Gigabyte GA-5AX ALADDiN5 PC100 SDRAM 260 MB/s
C3 800 MHz VIA EPIA PLE133 PC133 SDRAM 210 MB/s
PentiumMMX 166 MHz Asus TX97-E i430TX PC66 SDRAM 190 MB/s
PentiumPro 200 MHz Intel AP440FX i440FX 66 MHz FPM RAM 160 MB/s
C6 200 MHz M Technology R525 i430FX 66 MHz EDO RAM 60 MB/s
K6 266 MHz Asus SP97-V SiS5598 Int. 66 MHz EDO RAM 60 MB/s
Am5x86 133 MHz Gigabyte GA-5486AL ALi1489 EDO RAM 50 MB/s


--------[ Memory Write ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

P4EE 3733 MHz MSI P4N Diamond nForce4-SLI-Intel Dual DDR2-667 2980 MB/s
Athlon64 3500+ 2200 MHz MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum nForce3-Ultra Dual PC3200 DDR 2600 MB/s
Pentium EE 840 3200 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 2280 MB/s
P4 560 3600 MHz Intel D925XCV i925X Dual DDR2-533 2280 MB/s
P4 560 3600 MHz Foxconn 915A01-P i915P Dual DDR2-533 2200 MB/s
P4EE 3733 MHz Dell Dimension XPS i925XE Dual DDR2-533 2040 MB/s
Athlon64 FX-51 2200 MHz Asus SK8N nForce3Pro-150 Dual PC3200R DDR 1750 MB/s
P4 3000 MHz Intel D875PBZ i875P Dual PC3200 DDR 1750 MB/s
P4 540 3200 MHz Abit IC7-MAX3 i875P Dual PC3200 DDR 1740 MB/s
Athlon64 X2 4800+ 2400 MHz Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe nForce4-SLI Dual PC3200 DDR 1650 MB/s
P4EE 3400 MHz Intel D925XCV i925X Dual DDR2-533 1640 MB/s
P4 520 2800 MHz Soltek SL-PT880E-RL PT880 Dual PC3200 DDR 1550 MB/s
Xeon 2800 MHz Asus PC-DL i875P Dual PC2700 DDR 1540 MB/s
P4 2800 MHz Gigabyte GA-8S655TX Ultra SiS655TX Dual PC3200 DDR 1480 MB/s
P4 3000 MHz Intel D865PERL i865PE Dual PC3200 DDR 1440 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Intel D850EMV2 i850E Dual PC1066 RDRAM 1330 MB/s
Athlon64 3200+ 2000 MHz MSI K8T Neo-FIS2R K8T800 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 1220 MB/s
AthlonXP 3200+ 2200 MHz Shuttle FN45 nForce2-U400 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 1120 MB/s
Athlon64 3000+ 2000 MHz Gigabyte GA-K8N Pro nForce3-150 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 1110 MB/s
P4 2533 MHz DFI NT72-SC i850E Dual PC800 RDRAM 1110 MB/s
AthlonXP 2700+ 2166 MHz Chaintech 7NJL1 nForce2-SPP Dual PC2700 DDR 1000 MB/s
AthlonXP 2700+ 2166 MHz Asus A7N8X nForce2-SPP Dual PC2700 DDR 980 MB/s
P4 3200 MHz Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT RS350 Ext. Dual PC3200 DDR 970 MB/s
P4  2400 MHz Iwill P4GB iE7205 Dual PC2100 DDR 900 MB/s
AthlonXP 3200+ 2200 MHz Asus A7V880 KT880 Dual PC3200 DDR 880 MB/s
P4 2533 MHz Gigabyte GA-8PE667 Ultra i845PE PC2700 DDR SDRAM 860 MB/s
AthlonXP 2100+ 1733 MHz Abit NF7 nForce2-SPP Dual PC2100 DDR 810 MB/s
Pentium M 730J 1600 MHz Acer TravelMate 4150 i915PM Dual DDR2-400 780 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Asus P4S533-E SiS645DX PC2700 DDR SDRAM 780 MB/s
AthlonXP 2200+ 1800 MHz Chaintech 7NJL1 nForce2-SPP PC2100 DDR SDRAM 760 MB/s
AthlonXP 3200+ 2200 MHz ASRock K7S8XE+ SiS748 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 750 MB/s
Celeron 1700 MHz DFI PE21-EC P4X400 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 750 MB/s
P4 1600 MHz Asus P4B266 i845D PC2100 DDR SDRAM 740 MB/s
AthlonXP 2600+ 2100 MHz MSI KT4V KT400 PC2700 DDR SDRAM 730 MB/s
P4 3066 MHz Asus P4PE i845PE PC2700 DDR SDRAM 700 MB/s
Celeron 1700 MHz Asus P4S333-VM SiS650 Ext. PC2100 DDR SDRAM 700 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Gigabyte GA-8GE667 Pro i845GE Int. PC2700 DDR SDRAM 690 MB/s
P4 1700 MHz ASRock PE Pro SiS645 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 690 MB/s
Celeron D 341 2933 MHz ECS 661GX-M7 / 661GX/800-M7 SiS661GX Int. PC3200 DDR SDRAM 681 MB/s
Pentium M 1500 MHz Acer TravelMate 4500 i855GME Ext. PC2700 DDR SDRAM 680 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Asus P4S533-E SiS645DX PC2100 DDR SDRAM 680 MB/s
P4 1800 MHz MSI 845E Max i845E PC2100 DDR SDRAM 660 MB/s
P4 1300 MHz Dell Dimension 8100 i850 Dual PC600 RDRAM 650 MB/s
P4 2000 MHz Shuttle AV40 P4X266 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 650 MB/s
Celeron 1800 MHz TriGem Imperial i845GL Int. PC2100 DDR SDRAM 650 MB/s
Celeron 2000 MHz Gigabyte GA-8PEMT4 i845PE PC2100 DDR SDRAM 640 MB/s
Sempron 2600+ 1833 MHz ASRock K7VT4A+ KT400A PC2700 DDR SDRAM 630 MB/s
AthlonXP 2000+ 1666 MHz MSI KT3 Ultra-ARU KT333 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 590 MB/s
AthlonXP 1800+ 1533 MHz Abit AT7-MAX2 KT400 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 560 MB/s
AthlonXP 2000+ 1666 MHz Epox EP-8KHA+ KT266A PC2100 DDR SDRAM 510 MB/s
AthlonXP 1800+ 1533 MHz ECS K7S5A SiS735 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 510 MB/s
Athlon 1200 MHz Abit KG7 AMD760 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 500 MB/s
Celeron 1700 MHz ECS P4S5A/DX+ SiS645DX PC133 SDRAM 490 MB/s
Athlon 1200 MHz Asus A7M266 AMD760 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 470 MB/s
AthlonXP 1500+ 1333 MHz Asus A7V266 KT266 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 430 MB/s
P4 1600 MHz Dell Dimension 4300 i845 PC133 SDRAM 350 MB/s
AthlonXP 1700+ 1466 MHz PCChips M810LR SiS730S Ext. PC133 SDRAM 350 MB/s
AthlonXP 1700+ 1466 MHz AOpen AK73A KT133A PC133 SDRAM 310 MB/s
Athlon 600 MHz Asus K7M AMD-750 PC100 SDRAM 300 MB/s
PIII 600 MHz Asus P2B i440BX PC133 SDRAM 260 MB/s
PIII-E 866 MHz Asus CUSL2 i815E Ext. PC133 SDRAM 240 MB/s
C3 1333 MHz VIA EPIA SP CN400 Int. PC3200 DDR SDRAM 200 MB/s
Duron 850 MHz Gigabyte GA-7IXE4 AMD750 PC100 SDRAM 200 MB/s
PIII-E 866 MHz ECS P6VAP-A+ ApolloPro133A PC133 SDRAM 190 MB/s
PIII-E 600 MHz Acorp 6V8633A ApolloPro266 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 190 MB/s
Celeron 900 MHz MSI 815EP Pro i815EP PC100 SDRAM 180 MB/s
PIII-E 866 MHz Intel CC820 i820 PC100 SDRAM 140 MB/s
Celeron 466 MHz IBM 628848U i810 Int. PC66 SDRAM 140 MB/s
C3 800 MHz VIA EPIA PLE133 PC133 SDRAM 130 MB/s
PII 266 MHz Intel DK440LX i440LX PC66 SDRAM 120 MB/s
K6-III 450 MHz Asus P5A  ALADDiN5 PC100 SDRAM 120 MB/s
K6-III 400 MHz Epox EP-MVP3G-M MVP3 PC100 SDRAM 120 MB/s
PentiumMMX 166 MHz Asus TX97-E i430TX PC66 SDRAM 90 MB/s
K6-2 450 MHz Gigabyte GA-5AX ALADDiN5 PC100 SDRAM 80 MB/s
PentiumPro 200 MHz Intel AP440FX i440FX 66 MHz FPM RAM 80 MB/s
C6 200 MHz M Technology R525 i430FX 66 MHz EDO RAM 60 MB/s
K6 266 MHz Asus SP97-V SiS5598 Int. 66 MHz EDO RAM 40 MB/s
Am5x86 133 MHz Gigabyte GA-5486AL ALi1489 EDO RAM 30 MB/s


--------[ Memory Latency ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Athlon64 3500+ 2200 MHz MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum nForce3-Ultra Dual PC3200 DDR 2-2-2-5 45.6 ns
Athlon64 3400+ 2200 MHz Chaintech VNF3-250 nForce3-250 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 2-2-2-5 48.4 ns
Athlon64 3500+ 2200 MHz Asus A8V K8T800Pro Dual PC3200 DDR 2.5-3-3-7 58.8 ns
Athlon64 X2 4800+ 2400 MHz Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe nForce4-SLI Dual PC3200 DDR 2.5-3-3-8 62.2 ns
Athlon64 3800+ 2400 MHz Gigabyte GA-K8NSNXP-939 nForce3-Ultra Dual PC2700 DDR 2-3-3-7 67.8 ns
Opteron 246 2000 MHz Iwill DK8N nForce3Pro-250 Dual PC3200R DDR 2.5-3-3-8 68.0 ns
P4EE 3733 MHz MSI P4N Diamond nForce4-SLI-Intel Dual DDR2-667 4-4-4-15 76.3 ns
P4 3000 MHz Epox EP-4PCA3+ i875P + PAT Dual PC3200 DDR 2.5-3-3-8 78.9 ns
P4 2600 MHz Asus P4P800 i865PE + PAT Dual PC3200 DDR 2.5-3-3-6 79.7 ns
Opteron 248 2200 MHz MSI K8T Master1-FAR K8T800 Dual PC2100R DDR 2-3-3-6 83.1 ns
P4 540 3200 MHz Abit AA8-DuraMAX i925X Dual DDR2-533 3-3-3-8 84.5 ns
Pentium EE 840 3200 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 4-4-4-11 85.6 ns
P4 540 3200 MHz Epox EP-5EGA+ i915G Ext. Dual PC3200 DDR 2-2-2-5 86.7 ns
Xeon 2800 MHz Asus PC-DL i875P + PAT Dual PC2700 DDR 2-3-3-5 94.9 ns
Pentium M  1500 MHz Acer TravelMate 4500 i855GME Ext. PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2.5-3-3-7 101.0 ns
P4 3000 MHz Intel D865PERL i865PE Dual PC3200 DDR 3-3-3-8 101.4 ns
Pentium M 730J 1600 MHz Acer TravelMate 4150 i915PM Dual DDR2-400 3-3-3-8 101.9 ns
AthlonXP 3100+ 2200 MHz ASRock K7S8XE SiS748 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 2.5-3-3-5 102.2 ns
AthlonXP 2500+ 1833 MHz Asus A7N8X-E nForce2-U400 PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2.5-3-3-7 105.4 ns
P4 3066 MHz MSI 848P Neo-S i848P PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2.5-3-3-7 115.1 ns
P4 2600 MHz Asus P4P800 i865PE Dual PC3200 DDR 2.5-4-4-7 117.8 ns
P4 2400 MHz Asus P4T533 i850E Dual PC1066 RDRAM - 121.8 ns
P4 3200 MHz Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT RS350 Int. Dual PC3200 DDR 3-3-3-8 125.2 ns
Sempron 2600+ 1833 MHz ASRock K7VT4A+ KT400A PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2.5-3-3-7 131.5 ns
P4 2533 MHz DFI NT72-SC i850E Dual PC800 RDRAM - 150.8 ns
C3 1333 MHz VIA EPIA SP CN400 Int. PC3200 DDR SDRAM 2.5-3-3-8 161.3 ns
PIII-E 600 MHz Acorp 6V8633A ApolloPro266 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 2.5-3-3-6 166.8 ns
Celeron 2400 MHz Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT RS350 Int. Dual PC3200 DDR 3-3-3-8 169.2 ns
C3 800 MHz VIA EPIA PLE133 PC133 SDRAM 3-3-3-6 178.5 ns
Celeron D 341 2933 MHz ECS 661GX-M7 / 661GX/800-M7 SiS661GX Int. PC3200 DDR SDRAM 3-4-4-5 180.4 ns
Duron 1300 MHz Asus A7V KT133 PC133 SDRAM 3-3-3-6 182.6 ns
AthlonXP 1800+ 1533 MHz Gigabyte GA-7DXE AMD760 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 2.5-3-3-7 191.3 ns
Celeron 2000 MHz Abit TH7II i850 Dual PC600 RDRAM - 191.8 ns
PIII 450 MHz Intel VC820 i820 PC600 RDRAM - 209.0 ns
PIII Xeon 550 MHz IBM Netfinity 8500R Profusion PC100R SDRAM - 221.0 ns
K6-III 400 MHz Epox EP-MVP3G-M MVP3 PC100 SDRAM 2-2-2-5 248.5 ns
PII 266 MHz Intel DK440LX i440LX PC66 SDRAM 3-2-2-6 272.9 ns
K6-2 500 MHz PCChips M577 MVP3 PC100 SDRAM 2-3-3-6 286.8 ns


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: SiS 661GX Chipset - Host-PCI Bridge

Offset 00: 39 10 61 06 07 00 10 22 11 00 00 06 00 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 15 30 1B 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: FF 09 11 83 43 43 0C 0A 2B B7 0C 00 12 D7 20 86 
Offset 60: 4B 4B 6C 00 93 80 E6 82 01 10 E7 00 6A 00 80 00 
Offset 70: 0F 9F 0C 80 1C 1D 08 C0 00 00 00 00 02 07 00 44 
Offset 80: 22 27 30 03 81 00 04 2B 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 1E 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 B0 86 27 02 00 00 00 13 
Offset A0: A5 A8 77 42 03 03 01 33 41 FF 28 00 44 01 DF 01 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 80 C1 01 20 00 0C 5C 30 30 00 00 B0 00 
Offset C0: 02 00 35 00 0B 4E 00 1F 02 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: E0 00 00 00 20 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: D8 35 00 00 00 30 AA AA 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F00: SiS AGP Controller

Offset 00: 39 10 03 00 07 01 20 00 00 00 04 06 00 40 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 20 C0 C0 20 20 
Offset 20: 00 E0 00 E0 00 D8 F0 DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0E 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 22 42 30 02 09 FF FF 01 60 60 AA 10 01 00 00 23 
Offset E0: 23 47 15 A0 00 00 00 00 55 00 55 E5 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F00: SiS 964 MuTIOL Media I/O Bridge

Offset 00: 39 10 64 09 0F 00 00 02 36 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 93 83 85 8B 8A 40 3D DD 10 00 00 00 11 30 04 01 
Offset 50: 11 38 02 01 20 0B 20 00 FF FF 12 00 97 0A B6 00 
Offset 60: 8A 8B 86 89 FF C1 0C 12 09 80 00 46 97 00 02 14 
Offset 70: 00 00 FF FF 00 10 03 3C 20 00 20 80 16 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 1F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 07 1E 00 00 00 00 0F 9F 0C 00 00 00 00 41 
Offset D0: 20 0D 00 01 22 26 30 00 81 00 04 2B AA AA AA AA 
Offset E0: 40 00 00 D8 7D 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F05: SiS 85C513 IDE Controller

Offset 00: 39 10 13 55 05 00 10 02 01 8A 01 01 00 80 00 00 
Offset 10: F1 01 00 00 F5 03 00 00 71 01 00 00 75 03 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 15 30 1B 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 58 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 9A 21 9B A1 2A 96 C5 D0 01 00 02 80 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: FB AA FB AA 00 00 00 00 D8 D8 A8 A8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 16 21 06 04 16 21 06 04 56 23 06 04 56 23 06 04 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F07: SiS 7012 Audio Device

Offset 00: 39 10 12 70 05 00 90 02 A0 00 01 04 00 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 D0 00 00 01 D4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 15 1A 92 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 03 34 0B 
Offset 40: 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 42 C6 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

 B00 D03 F00: SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller

Offset 00: 39 10 01 70 07 00 80 02 0F 10 03 0C 08 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 10 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 15 30 1B 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 01 00 50 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 5C AC 01 00 3F 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 C2 C9 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D03 F01: SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller

Offset 00: 39 10 01 70 07 00 80 02 0F 10 03 0C 08 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 10 10 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 15 30 1B 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 02 00 50 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 5C AC 01 00 3F 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 C2 C9 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D03 F02: SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller

Offset 00: 39 10 01 70 07 00 80 02 0F 10 03 0C 08 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 20 10 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 15 30 1B 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 03 00 50 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 5C AC 01 00 7F 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 C2 C9 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D03 F03: SiS 7002 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller

Offset 00: 39 10 02 70 06 00 90 02 00 20 03 0C 08 20 00 00 
 Offset 10: 00 30 10 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 15 30 1B 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 04 00 50 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 21 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 E7 3F 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D09 F00: VIA VT6306 Fire II IEEE1394 Host Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 44 30 07 00 10 02 46 10 00 0C 08 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 40 10 E0 01 D8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 58 14 00 10 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 00 20 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 02 E4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0A F00: NEC uPD720101 USB OpenHCI Controller

Offset 00: 33 10 35 00 06 00 10 02 43 10 03 0C 08 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 50 10 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 99 17 01 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 01 01 2A 
Offset 40: 01 00 02 7E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 03 33 B0 6C 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0A F01: NEC uPD720101 USB OpenHCI Controller

Offset 00: 33 10 35 00 06 00 10 02 43 10 03 0C 08 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 60 10 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 99 17 01 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 01 2A 
Offset 40: 01 00 02 7E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0A F02: NEC uPD720101 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller (v1.0)

Offset 00: 33 10 E0 00 06 00 10 02 04 20 03 0C 08 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 70 10 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 99 17 02 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 03 10 22 
Offset 40: 01 00 02 7E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 03 33 B0 6C 20 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0B F00: AT&T/Lucent LT WinModem

Offset 00: C1 11 8C 04 07 00 90 02 03 00 80 07 00 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 80 10 E0 01 DC 00 00 01 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 C1 11 4C 04 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 F8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 01 FC 0E 
Offset 40: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset 50: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset 60: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset 70: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset 80: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset 90: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset A0: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset B0: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset C0: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset D0: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset E0: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset F0: FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 01 00 E2 E4 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0E F00: Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]

Offset 00: EC 10 39 81 05 00 90 02 10 00 00 02 00 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 E4 00 00 00 90 10 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 15 1A 92 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 01 20 40 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 C2 F7 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D00 F00: SiS 330 Mirage Integrated Video Adapter

Offset 00: 39 10 30 63 03 00 30 02 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 80 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 D8 00 00 00 E0 01 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 15 30 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 50 02 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 02 00 30 00 0B 02 00 FF 02 43 00 1F 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 [email protected] ....(.-..6NewVIBM COMPATIBLE05/25/04-11:29:26 (.
C000:0040 `$#"! [email protected] ..[.......k._<...t...UB..............
C000:0080 @.....].8888....7"...\#...e#...|....)!...\#...e#...7!...7a.d.7".
C000:00C0 ..\#...|...............................................W4.PPPP.E
C000:0100 EEESiS.Silicon Integrated Systems Corp..6330.0.98.00 .5.....f`
C000:0140 [email protected]|..M..~......
C000:0180 .........`...........>...)................D...........c)t..]....
C000:01C0 ...............fa.....&....... ......,.u#...........&.......B...
C000:0200 ...6....6.....c....R......$.......Z....&P..U..&..&..Uu......&..&
C000:0240 ...X..........&........}&.......t&........1..g&.........0._&....
C000:0280 ....x.S&.........&t..?&.......&....&u..-&. .'&.'t.!&....{..1..$
C000:02C0 ..&..F....&~.....&..&...R..%.S...%[email protected]&. .|.9&..[ .-&.....%....
C000:0300 .%.[...&........%.2...%.0...%.2...%.0...%.......?...%.....v..!..
C000:0340 $..%..F....I..&...%.%..&z..x%...'u..G...........t...G..e%......
C000:0380 ........u................3.3.3..._..R.x.../%Z2......u..b'u.. ...
C000:03C0 ..s..........y..%...z..%...{..$..RQP....6.y..%......%'t.....$...


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Optical DVDRW IDE 16X


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: How Do You Re-Install*

OK - it took me a while to get through that list - but here's the drivers that you need: http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pr...ailid=523&DetailName=Driver&MenuID=44&LanID=8

If I were you I'd download and install them all. Reboot after every installation.


----------



## aaronoxf (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: How Do You Re-Install*

Thanks very much for your help. so I dont really know whats a matter with the Pc. Do you/ do I install all the drivers on that page pr just the VGa and sound one which both seem to be broke.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: How Do You Re-Install*

Install all of them - start with the SIS mini IDE driver. Please post back with the result.


----------



## aaronoxf (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: How Do You Re-Install*

Ive only installed two, one VGA and the sound one. The VGA has worked and the lag...or what ever its called is cured! thank you very much! its smooth and perfect. Keeps trying to install my speedtouch. Is this my old modem...Do I still need it or am I being thick again. just installing the Sound thing now, fingers crossed


----------



## aaronoxf (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: How Do You Re-Install*

The Sis USB 2.0 was already installed so that was fine. Just waiting for the SiS 204 to install and the soundcard thingme bob


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: How Do You Re-Install*



aaronoxf said:


> Ive only installed two, one VGA and the sound one. The VGA has worked and the lag...or what ever its called is cured! thank you very much! its smooth and perfect. Keeps trying to install my speedtouch. Is this my old modem...Do I still need it or am I being thick again. just installing the Sound thing now, fingers crossed


I don't know what speedtouch is - see if you can manage without it. I'll look into it later.


----------



## aaronoxf (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: How Do You Re-Install*

SiS PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter Driver Setup Utility is fine as well couple more left thanks again


----------



## aaronoxf (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: How Do You Re-Install*



eneles said:


> I don't know what speedtouch is - see if you can manage withput it. I'll look into it later.


 pretty sure i can run without speedtouch 330 90% sure its my old modem ive just upgraded t livebox


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: How Do You Re-Install*

You know your computer better than I do - just skip that driver.


----------



## aaronoxf (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: How Do You Re-Install*

Your a top top top man! everything is fixed and better than before thanks alot!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: How Do You Re-Install*

Good news :smile: 
Just a word of warning - you will not be able to get XP validated, since you've borrowed the CD. Sorry about that, but that's the way it is.


----------



## laird (Apr 15, 2008)

System Summary 



Instant Access to 127,371 Device Driver Updates

DriverAgent Scan Results
Print 
Good Drivers (78%)
Bad Drivers (22%) 

DriverAgent has determined that your computer is missing significant driver updates.


PATRICIA (system summary) Good Bad Download 
Disk Drives 
ST320410A 
Maxtor 2B020H1 
Display adapters 
Intel(R) 82810E Graphics Controller 
DVD/CD-ROM drives 
LITE-ON LTR-52327S 
HITACHI DVD-ROM GD-5000 
IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers 
Intel(r) 82801BA Bus Master IDE Controller 
Imaging device 
HP Deskjet F2100 
Keyboards 
PC/AT Enhanced PS/2 Keyboard (101/102-Key) 
Mice and other pointing devices 
HID-compliant mouse 
Modems 
Smart Link 56K Voice Modem 
Monitors 
Plug and Play Monitor 
Network adapters 
SMC EZ Card 10/100 PCI (SMC1211TX) 
Ports 
Communications Port (COM1) 
ECP Printer Port (LPT1) 
Processors 
Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU 1000MHz 
Printers 
HP Deskjet F2100 series 
Sound, video and game controllers 
AC-Link 3D Game Enhanced Audio 
Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device 
Standard Game Port 
MPU-401 Compatible MIDI Device 
Universal Serial Bus controllers 
HP Deskjet F2100 Printer series (DOT4USB) 
USB Printing Support 
USB Composite Device 
Intel(r) 82801BA/BAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2444 
Intel(r) 82801BA/BAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2442 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GOOD - Your computer has the latest driver for this device, no updates are necessary.

BAD - DriverAgent has a newer or better driver for this device.

INCOMPLETE DETECTION - DriverAgent may not have identified this device accurately. Only update the driver if you are experiencing problems with the current one, and are absolutely sure that the new driver is for the correct audio chipset.

DOWNLOAD - Click on the Download Diskette to download the device driver package. 
NOTE: In the event you see a Download Diskette next to a 'green check' you do not need to download the driver. However, you can use the download as a back-up.

Navigation 
Home 

Driver Update Scan 

Search 

Join Today 

Take a Tour 

News 

FAQs 

Support 

Member Login 

Top 20 Downloads 


Testimonials 

This website has saved me so much hassle 



Curt W, UK 


(more testimonials) 

Hardware 
Audio Cameras CD-ROM 
Chipset Drives DVD 
Joysticks Modems Mouse 
Network Bluetooth Printers 
Scanners USB Video 


Manufacturers 



About Us Contact Policies Help Listings Jobs 
Copyright © 2008 DriverAgent.com, All rights reserved. | Terms of Use


----------

